# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان يحفظ الكتب الستة؟

## أنصاري الإندونيسي

سمعت من أحد الإخوة الذي تخرج في الجامعة الإسلامية أن الشيخ سليمان العلوان اختبره جمع من العلماء و حفظ الكتب الستة أو التسعة (الشك مني) على ظاهر القلب، هل يصح هذا؟

----------


## بسام الحربي

وكذلك كان الشيخ عبد الله الدويش رحمه الله, كان رحمه الله حافظا للكتب الستة وقد تقابل مع الالباني مرة في الجامعة الاسلامية وقال له الالباني رحمه الله:(( أنت احفظ منا ونحن أجرأ منك)).
وقرأت هذا الكلام عند ترجمته. وراجع ايضا _ كما قرأت ايضا_
شريط سلسلة الهدى والنور للشيخ الألباني رقم 299
ومن مؤلفاته رحمه الله تعالى:
1- التوضيح المفيد لمسائل كتاب التوحيد .
موجود على الشبكة
2- الزوائد على مسائل الجاهلية.
موجود على الشبكة
وطبع في رسالة علمية 1\2 وشرح المؤلف أو المؤلفه كتاب الشيخ رحمه الله.
3- الألفاظ الموضحات لأخطاء دلائل الخيرات.
4- دفاع أهل السنة و الايمان عن حديث خلق ادم على صورة الرحمن.
موجود على الشبكة
5- المورد الزلال فى التنبيه على أخطاء الظلال.
موجود على الشبكة
6- التنبيهات النقيات على ما جاء فى أمانة مؤتمر الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب.
7- تنبيه القارىء على تقوية ما ضعفه الألبانى.
موجود على الشبكة
8- الكلمات المفيدة على تاريخ المدينة .
9- إرسال الريح القاصف على من أجاز فوائد المصارف .
موجود على الشبكة
10- مختصر بدائع الفوائد.
11- التعليق على فتح البارى.
موجود على الشبكة

وهنا كتاب آخر له اسمه ((النقض الرشيد في الرد على مدعي التشديد)) وهو يقصد الشيخ سلمان العودة في كتابه((المسلمون بين التشديد والتيسير))..
رد جميل ونافع بعيد عن التشديد والتطاول.  انظر المرفقة

----------


## أنصاري الإندونيسي

> وكذلك كان الشيخ عبد الله الدويش رحمه الله, كان رحمه الله حافظا للكتب الستة وقد تقابل مع الالباني مرة في الجامعة الاسلامية وقال له الالباني رحمه الله:(( أنت احفظ منا ونحن أجرأ منك)).
> وقرأت هذا الكلام عند ترجمته. وراجع ايضا _ كما قرأت ايضا_
> شريط سلسلة الهدى والنور للشيخ الألباني رقم 299
> ومن مؤلفاته رحمه الله تعالى:
> 1- التوضيح المفيد لمسائل كتاب التوحيد .
> موجود على الشبكة
> 2- الزوائد على مسائل الجاهلية.
> موجود على الشبكة
> وطبع في رسالة علمية 1\2 وشرح المؤلف أو المؤلفه كتاب الشيخ رحمه الله.
> ...


بارك الله لك وجزاك الله خير جزاء على هذه الفائدة :Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

الأخ بسام 
الحديث كان عن الشيخ العلوان , فلم قلبته لذكر مناقب الشيخ الدويش  ومؤلفاته رحمه الله !
الجدير بالذكر أن العلوان تلميذ للدويش , والجواب نعم الشيخ العلوان يحفظ الكتب الستة بأسانيدها , ما شاء الله .

----------


## أنصاري الإندونيسي

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي إبراهيم.
وهل الشيخ الدويش من تلاميذ الشيخ الألباني في الجامعة الإسلامية مثل الشيخ الربيع؟

----------


## ابو بردة

> سمعت من أحد الإخوة الذي تخرج في الجامعة الإسلامية أن الشيخ سليمان العلوان اختبره جمع من العلماء و حفظ الكتب الستة أو التسعة (الشك مني) على ظاهر القلب، هل يصح هذا؟


مَن هو هذا الأخ ؟
ومَن هــم العلماء الذين اختبروه ؟

----------


## نومس القصيمي

سليمان العلوان شيخ محدث فقيه عرف عنه سعة الاطلاع وقوة الحفظ والتأليف والبحث ويذكرعنه انه يقراءفياليوم 15 ساعه طالب علم من النوادر ان صح التعبيرابحث عن ترجمه له عن طريق العم قوقل والشيخ الان بموقف عن التدريس والدعوة لأسباب أسأل الله بمنه وكرمه ان يفرج همه ويخلف عليه خيرا ويهده ويسدده ويبارك في علمه وعمله

وامااختبارالعلم  اءله فلايثبت عندي شي ولعل الاخوه خلطوا بينه وبين البخاري وإن قيل انه بخاري عصره لم ولن استنكرذلك والانصاف عزيز

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

وماذا عن الألباني؟ كم يحفظ من كتاب؟؟؟   لم أسمع عن هذا من قبل...

----------


## الهزيلي

> وماذا عن الألباني؟ كم يحفظ من كتاب؟؟؟   لم أسمع عن هذا من قبل...


بارك الله فيك

وماذا عن الحويني ؟

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

الحويني حي يرزق، اسأله.... أمزح

----------

